# cheap and easy subsutrate



## robertkernahan729 (May 28, 2010)

whats a cheap and easy subsutrate for my 55


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Will this be a planted tank or fish only???


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

Go to a nearby stone quary or gravel pit. I have done this a few times in the past and they didn't even charge me for the pea gravel. It is a natural look that I like. I have it in my 120 gallon and it is planted. They usually sell it by the ton or truck load so if you go in and tell them you need a couple bucket loads they will probably give it to you. 
This isn't the best pic in the world but it will give you an idea of what it looks like.


----------

